# The last stages



## letsgetbetter (May 29, 2008)

I generally am doing pretty ok these days but still have some weird things going on at times and wondered if anyone else recognises them...

Waking up in the night feeling like I don't know where or who I've been since the DP first started and being very scared that some essential part of me is missing.

Problems with obsessive negative thoughts.

I feel very foggy and distant and find it hard to concentrate when at the dinner table with my family!!! This is nuts because it doesn't happen with strangers which would normally make me really nervous but since DP my anxiety around people seems to follow totally different rules!

Still feel very odd in wide open spaces....dreamy and numb and find it difficult to feel really there in the moment.

Sudden short rushes of emotion and euphoria when I hear music.

I still get fogged up in my head when I talk to people in person about my problems.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

letsgetbetter said:


> Sudden short rushes of emotion and euphoria when I hear music.


i get that! feels nice eh? i always catch those moments when i'm driving with good music turned way up.


----------



## Eric (Jan 28, 2009)

i totally feel you on that one, i feel i lost my identity since i got my dp, its really quite shitty, im just waiting for my good old self to finally make a comeback, wherever he is...


----------



## Eric (Jan 28, 2009)

and another thing, i relate to everything you say there, but it seems the last stages of dp and getting out of it are the most frustrating i sware, mine used to be a helluva lot worse, and i feel i am almost recovered fully, its just frustrating to get fully better. Its like a bad lingering cold that wont go away, really FUCKING! annoying!


----------

